# Frozen goodies..woo hoo



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, these aint frozen chicken cutlets coming out of a deep freeze.
HU Sir Winnies and Siglo VI


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy Cow!!!! :dr:dr:chk:chk:chk


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I think you need to send me a sample so i can fully inspect if these are truely beetle free :bn


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

BamaDoc77 said:


> Well, these aint frozen chicken cutlets coming out of a deep freeze.
> HU Sir Winnies and Siglo VI


Sigli VI.....WHOA MOMMA


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Those are clearly fakes.
I will take them off your hands for a modest 40.00 a box. Please provide me with your PP info :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice Habanos Popsicles :tu


----------



## War Eagle (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey, I live in Alabama!:ss

I bet those will be some fine smoking.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Now that's a nice combo.

Interesting spot for the date on that box of SW's. I kind of like it. The 07's are actually smoking well right now.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

Impeccable taste! :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bam ....Bam ....

That is some good taste you got there. :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Nice goodies! Gotta love treats from the freezer....:tu


----------



## CoopnGA (Mar 12, 2008)

What are those doing in the there....I better go and check my freezer


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanx guys.:tu:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice. I'm quite envious of the Sir Winstons. Good work, 'Doc.


----------



## Blues Tiger (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow! Hey I live in 'Bama too! I think we better have a Herf and make sure those are beetle free. :r

Nice score.

Blues Tiger


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice, very nice. If you need any help disposing of those just let me know!:ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

:dr Excellent choices. I have read many good reviews about those two vitolas.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Interesting... I was formulating a list of sticks to pick up on my next visit to the ISOM, and both of those where on my list! Actually, when I was at LCDH in Varadero in February, all the Sir Winston's they had where from '01. Kicking myself that I didn't get a box. Arghhh!....


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

I think that you need to light up one of each and smoke them both at the same time.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

YAAYA!!:dr:dr


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

RPB67 said:


> *Bam ....Bam ....*
> 
> That is some good taste you got there. :tu


WHO THERE CALLED MY NAME!!!!!!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, here they are undressed.....well, they are wearing varnish:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Holy jumpin, Doc. Those are some outstanding pics :tu

I love that latch on the Sir Winstons.


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Very nice!! :dr


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mark THS said:


> Holy jumpin, Doc. Those are some outstanding pics :tu
> 
> I love that latch on the Sir Winstons.


yeah, didnt know they came with a latch (first box of em)
I am smoking ONE Sir Winnie per year on my newborn son's birthday every year...I cant wait to see what they will be like in 20+ years.. :tu


----------



## Fortune500 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so so jealous.


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow those look mighty tasty.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful frozen treats, Doc. I need to try some of those babies! :dr

Better than Dairy Queen... :r


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

So, when do these pictures of CCs ever get old? My vote is never.

Man, great pics....:dr


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice pics. Thanks for the post.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Dam they look cold. Best break out the torch and start a small fire. :ss
Nice, VERY nice.


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Wait a minute...yup...yup...I think I'm workin' a chubby. Does that fall under the category of Too Much Information?

:r


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mystophales said:


> Wait a minute...yup...yup...I think I'm workin' a chubby. Does that fall under the category of Too Much Information?
> 
> :r


neh,. i get one too when i look at em.:r:r


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

wow. maybe i should look in my freezer for frozen goodies.....

awwww.....icecream 

James


----------

